# Nissan Murano Z51 2015y.



## Thomin (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello, I have bought Nissan Murano and I’m very happy with choise. But I have noticed that when I start the car, the headlights does not auto lift up / down (no self calibration) is it normal or something is wrong with my headlights. Headlights are bi-xenon.


----------

